# Toilet carrying handle



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So a while back I bought this toilet carrying handle so it would be easier to set toilets that have no grip or to set a heavy mono piece. Same principle to remove them. I like the idea except it is real flawed in the sense that the handle can slip sideways and the toilet falls off. The toilets fell off a couple of times so I stored it away. Now I want to remedy that problem because when it doesn't slip it make carrying a toilet a lot easier.

Any suggestions? Longer rubber contact like a half moon or maybe a cross bar?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Interesting ... I could have used something like that recently setting some Duravit one piece slick sided heavy toilets.

What are the ends shaped like now? Are they just rubber pads or do they kinda hook under the rim? 

How do you adjust that to fit and tension? I assume twist to tighten and loosen. Maybe it loosens as you're carrying it and causes the slippage.

Both your ideas sound like they might work. Seems like a different contact pad would be easiest to attempt first. Might be a good time to make yer own tool.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Before I bought it I made my own with a shower steel pole, the one ones where you unscrew to extend it.

This one has a stiff spring inside so that's how you put it in place. The ends are just square rubber.

It slips off because the surface contact is not enough and by slipping sideways the weight of the bowl makes it easy to slide off and some toilets the rim are pretty rounded then you add moisture under the rim where it makes it slick.

For heavy mono piece toilets its perfect to grasp the piece and set. I've written to the Canadian company and they didn't reply.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

how about a circular unit with ball bearings the fits over the horn???? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> how about a circular unit with ball bearings the fits over the horn????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you talking about? If it was a joke, syntax error 404.:smile:

By the way awesome picture but it belong in the winners thread.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Any suggestions? Longer rubber contact like a half moon or maybe a cross bar?









[/QUOTE]
Could you be using it the wronr way?
REASON I ask ...

https://www.supplyhouse.com/Pick-Up...-Up-Stix-Toilet-Installation-and-Removal-Tool


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Could you be using it the wronr way?
> REASON I ask ...


The 1st picture is the correct way because in your link the bar the way it sits doesn't let the toilet to be balanced and the toilet flips and the bar would slide off.

The only way for the toilet to be balanced is front to back.


----------

